# st 16 tractor md 91725740



## blackchevee3 (Aug 23, 2019)

tractor calls for a 5/8 x 81" drive belt, put it on and have no adjustment, from frame to idler is only 5/1/2" witch should be 6/1/2" tractor wont go in gear, so I tried a 5/8x 83" and frame to idler is 7" no adjustment to make, it worked for about 15 mins they belt came off, tractor calls for the 81" belt, no parts have been changed on this tractor picked it up from guy who got it new, what am I doing wrong


----------

